# KSP Rechtsanwälte und die Telekom - HILFE !!!!!!



## most-wanted89 (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein wirklich RIESIEGES Problem und bin kurz davor zu verzweifeln

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich ein Brief erhalten von den "netten" Leuten von KSP Rechtsanwälte (Kanzlei Dr. [...........])
Und zwar geht es um eine Offene Rechnung der Telekom , diese gibt es wirklich aber nicht in diesen Dimensionen was die verlangen. Dazu muss ich sagen das weder Ich noch meine Schwester die die rechnungsempfänger und ich derjenige bin der damals den Vertrag Unterschrieben hat NIE ein Mahnschreiben der Telekom erhalten hat/haben oder wir davon in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden das die das jetzt so einfordern und meine Schwester auch mit den Leuten von der Telekom im April Telefonierte und sie wegen der Offenen Rechnung einen Ratenplan aus gemacht hatte und auf diesen noch wartet ...

Ich muss noch schreiben das wenn das wirklich so ist wie die Leute von mir verlangen bin ich ja derjenige der zahlen muss (weil ich ja unterschrieb)
aber ich habe gar kein Geld. Das soll heißen ich habe weder Arbeit noch beziehe ich ALG oder Sozialhilfe. Was genau kann da auf mir zukommen ?

Ich habe mal das schreiben von den Leuten hochgeladen damit ihr es mal seht. Ich habe auch schon durch recherchen über google etwas von den KSP Leuten gelesen und [...]

Ich hoffe auf wirklich verdammt schnelle Hilfe

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Manuel

Seite 1: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2889/kspbearbeitet.jpg

Seite 2: http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5567/kspbearbeitetseite2.jpg


----------

